# FS:Aquarium ornaments



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Granite (stackable) ornaments pick up in langley or I can bring to work in new westminster with me $15 pm me or call 604-312-6057


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Final bump and price drop before I chuck them in the Garden outside! $10 takes them


----------

